# Pens...



## VikingAl (11 Mar 2013)

Hey all, I have been bashing away at various things over the past 4 months & feel that I now want to progress my amateurish attempts onto pen making.
Firstly, I want to apologise to all those that are reading this & are thinking 'why doesn't he look through all the old posts?'. Answer, I have gone through every entry on the 1st 10 pages, thought I'd just cut to the chase & ask myself!.
So,
Mandrel, what's the difference between 1MT & 2MT?.
Best pen kit for an absolute beginner, does 1MT & 2MT dictate this?.
I don't have a bench mounted drill press type affair, how would I best go about this, can I do it using the drill equipment I have for my tail stock?.
I want to start off on the right foot, my motto is 'buy cheap, buy twice!', so to that end, am I better off buying from say turners retreat, Axminster, etc. I'm certain most of this stuff is all made in china (I may be wrong!) but always like to buy British where possible.

Again, sorry if you have read & answered these questions a million times previously  !.

Cheers in advance,

Al.


----------



## cornucopia (11 Mar 2013)

1mt and 2mt is the size of the morse taper in the head and tailstock of your lathe- you need to buy the right size mandrel for your lathes morse taper.

slimline pens are what tend to be recommended for beginners - like these

I drill using a jacobs chuck in my tailstock and holding the pen blank in my 4 jaw chuck

virtually all pen kits are either made in china or Taiwan- as a general rule the Chinese kits are of poorer quality to the Taiwanese. 
There are several big pen kit manufacturers, Berea, psi, dayacom etc some vendors sell kits from these companies but re-name them some specialise in one manufactures kits.
Dayacom are considered by most to be the highest quality but can be tricky to get hold off.


----------



## gregmcateer (11 Mar 2013)

Al,

I think Cornucopia has it covered, though if you want more detail, see the following;

http://www.walterspens.co.uk/index.php?p=1_5_How-to-make-pens

Ain't much worth knowing re pens that Mr Hall don't know, IMHO.

(I've got his book - very good)

HTH

Greg


----------



## VikingAl (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks fellas, Appreciate the advice, looking forward to attempting my 1st pen!. If I manage it ill post a pic!.


----------



## EnErY (12 Mar 2013)

You wont Go wrong with This guy For Kits And his postage is cheap as chips iv Bought All My kits There And Never been Stung By The customs Wags Yet as long As your Sensible you Will get a Good Order And Its All sent At A flat rate unless you exceed $80 Aus then Its free Shipping takes three weeks to arrive but quality never had bad gear from david http://www.timberbits.com/
Regards
Bill


----------



## VikingAl (12 Mar 2013)

Ok, I've checked out all the links & they're great, thanks for taking the time to do that. Only one problem now, this may sound daft, I have absolutely no idea what Morse Taper my lathe takes, I don't even know what it looks like or even does. Prior to me spending money on the required mandrel etc, would somebody be kind enough to give me a pointer?. I own an Axminster Perform CCL if that helps?.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Martin10 (12 Mar 2013)

Page one of the manual (which I found on line) gives the spec for the lathe - it includes the morse tapers for both headstock and tailstock as 2MT - but check the manual yourself just to make sure I found the right one for your lathe before you spend any money!!

Martin


----------



## VikingAl (12 Mar 2013)

Ahhhh, another simple solution that I didn't even think about doing, doh!!!. Thanks Martin, big help mate!.


----------



## Melinda_dd (12 Mar 2013)

+ 1 for Timber bits

Only pit fall is if you have no patients like me.... you have to wait a week or so for delivery........ but I am extremely inpatient


----------



## VikingAl (13 Mar 2013)

Ha ha, patience is in very very very short supply here!.


----------



## stevenw1963 (13 Mar 2013)

+2 for Timberbits & don't worry about the wait, cut some pen blanks up whilst you wait.


----------



## Vic Perrin (13 Mar 2013)

For a decent supply of pen parts have a look at www.penkits.co.uk


----------



## John. B (14 Mar 2013)

+345 for Timberbits

John. B


----------



## VikingAl (16 Mar 2013)

I've been perusing the links & mooching about on the old tinterweb & found a firm called Stiles & Bates, they are selling what looks like a very comprehensive starter kit for £74.00. This seems like a good option, does anybody know or have heard of this firm, are they any good?. I've totted all the stuff up & it adds up to more on turners retreat. 

Any info appreciated!.


----------



## jpt (16 Mar 2013)

I buy from them quite often and I have always found them a good company to do business with.

john


----------



## Vic Perrin (16 Mar 2013)

Have a look at the Turners Workshop run by Vinnie in the North East very competitive.


----------



## EnErY (16 Mar 2013)

EnErY":3eikjrf4 said:


> You wont Go wrong with This guy For Kits And his postage is cheap as chips iv Bought All My kits There And Never been Stung By The customs Wags Yet as long As your Sensible you Will get a Good Order And Its All sent At A flat rate unless you exceed $80 Aus then Its free Shipping takes three weeks to arrive but quality never had bad gear from david http://www.timberbits.com/
> Regards
> Bill


Timberbits Got A offer On with Polaris kits=$3.00 each they are not everybodys favfavoritet but I just ordordered also their cigar kits are on offer at £3.50 this is of course ausaustralianrdered in 2 separate packs you get free dispatch 
Regards
Bill


----------



## M P Hales (16 Mar 2013)

Hi VikingAl

When you get you're mandril send me your address and I'll post you a few blanks and kits so you can have a try at a few different pens

Got some spare wood blanks and corian blanks so it might help getting you started

Regards

M


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Mar 2013)

I could probably help you out with some blanks too. Only beech, oak, tulip ....nothing exciting but good to practice with instead of buyin


----------



## VikingAl (17 Mar 2013)

Guys, that's amazing!. Soon as I get the stuff I need, should be within the next week then I'll send you my details, I can't thank you enough, brilliant!.


----------



## Melinda_dd (17 Mar 2013)

People on here have been so generous to me it's nice to be able to return the favour!


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2013)

..... Have Cut some ash oak and tulip up for you tonight ready!


----------



## M P Hales (20 Mar 2013)

Hi Viking

If you hav'nt got a decent drill do you need the blanks boring out ? if so I can send blanks pre drilled  

M


----------



## VikingAl (21 Mar 2013)

Well, I've just ordered a 6 month early birthday present!. Deluxe Pen making starter kit, plus some sanding stuff on the way from turners retreat, can't wait!. Also, I happen to be on facebook as well, I follow turners retreat on there, they always have little competitions & stuff going on, anyway, I entered one & won!!!. I've got a pack of Abranet winging its way to me, small things!!!. Hey melinda_dd & M P Hales, I'll definitely take you up on that offer!. Pre drilled sounds great just so I can get a feel of it, the stuff that's coming is slimline so after looking at the various types of pens on offer I believe they are 7mm. Thanks again, I'll PM you if it's still ok?. Cheers!.


----------



## VikingAl (25 Mar 2013)

Kits turned up, very comprehensive!. Really looking forward to getting stuck in, thanks to all, I guarantee I'll be bothering you all again!.


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Mar 2013)

Nice one. Im a bit slow on the old postage but def. Post them Thursday for you.


----------



## VikingAl (26 Mar 2013)

Cheers Melinda!. Well, 1st pen turned today, lovely Walnut blanks from M P Hales, absolutely amazing Martin, oh, & I used a pen kit that you sent as well!, the gold with the Walnut looks lovely, in fact it looks so nice the wife snaffled it soon as she saw it!. 1st pen complete, took me about 4 hours!, loved every minute of it, I'm hooked!. I've tried to attach a pic but it doesn't seem to like my iPhone so ill try the photobucket option. Once again, thank you everyone for all of your help on this thread, not sure if I could have done it without you!.


----------



## M P Hales (26 Mar 2013)

Glad to help  

Look forward to pics when you put them on here.

Meant to mention on previous, when you try the corian don't try taking off too much material when turning as if it gets too hot it can crack.

Good luck with the rest of the blanks.

M


----------

